# Thiaminase



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey everyone. Thiaminase and feeding goldfish is a controversial topic among fish keepers. I found this very informative page and wanted to share. If you ever had any questions about what fish contain Thiaminase look no further. There is a "complete" list of fish and inverts known to have high concentrations of this chemical. Don't know if this has been posted before but I wanted to share because it changed what type of fish I am feeding my reds (I thought catfish was ok, nope)
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing ! Very interesting..........


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

so not prawn, scallop, mussel, clams, catfish for p's, I guess I'm going to catch a bunch of blue gills, perch and bass, etc. during summer and stock up.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

As long as you feed a good variety of food there's nothing to worry about. The good cancels out the bad & frozen foods aren't all they're cracked up to be.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree with bruner, there's too much discussion about thiaminase and what to feed and what not to feed. I've seen healthy p's fed only on feeders, I've also seen healthy p's fed only on shrimp. How much of a role thiaminase actually plays in growth is unknown and there are too many other variables. Switching your p's diet to avoid food which contains thiaminase isn't necessary, in the wild I'm sure p's eat what they can whenever the opportunity is there without worrying about thiaminase content.

Their Piranhas not women, whats next? How many calories and carbs should be fed


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i just learned something new


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool nice refresh (That link has been posted on here a few times before...)


----------

